# Kiwi Bird?



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok, the utmost respect to my NZ female friends. Upon further inspection of the kiwi bird on my google search I have a few questions about the bird.
1) What does this thing actually do? As far as like swim, hop, run, I know this thing can't fly but why call it a bird?

2) What is it's actual purpose in life? As in just eating bugs and insects and such to keep the bug population down?

3) can this thing be a pet?

4) Is it friendly?

My daughter thinks it cute which is why I'm asking the questions.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Ok, the utmost respect to my NZ female friends. Upon further inspection of the kiwi bird on my google search I have a few questions about the bird.
> 1) What does this thing actually do? As far as like swim, hop, run, I know this thing can't fly but why call it a bird?
> 
> 2) What is it's actual purpose in life? As in just eating bugs and insects and such to keep the bug population down?
> ...


Well, it's not cute.

It's worthless, no, it's not for domestication, friendly, no.

So no more goofy questions. The Nat'l Geographic Society Forum you're looking for is down the hall.................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

You act like you've been there before! 

I was talking to the 2 females from NZ! :jedi1:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 9, 2004)

How can you say a Kiwi is not cute...and it is no more worthless than anything else on this planet!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> So no more goofy questions. .................


Missed you on the other site for some real  :whip: ing's. It's finally time I get down to your neck of the woods. :asian:


----------



## Sarah (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Missed you on the other site for some real  :whip: ing's. It's finally time I get down to your neck of the woods. :asian:



What other site??


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> What other site??


Oh he knows! He try's to wreak havoc everywhere he goes. I had a student lined up and he's trying to cohearse the individual to the darkside. :jedi1:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Oh he knows! He try's to wreak havoc everywhere he goes. I had a student lined up and he's trying to cohearse the individual to the darkside. :jedi1:


Worried, are you?:ultracool


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> What other site??


You will not find him..........................:deadhorse


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Worried, are you?:ultracool


Not at all. You have chosen your kenpo path & I have chosen mine. :asian:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You act like you've been there before!
> 
> I was talking to the 2 females from NZ! :jedi1:


Aren't you being a bit selfish?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> You will not find him..........................:deadhorse


I am here!

The goldendragon showed up and you left  :idunno: . The war is going on!


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Not at all. You have chosen your kenpo path & I have chosen mine. :asian:


It's not your destiny to stray, do not go off the path I have prepared for you.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I am here!
> 
> The goldendragon showed up and you left :idunno: . The war is going on!


He's too busy makin' out in his caddy. Try again tomorrow.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

You don't have the same powers as the goldendragon. You must kneel before him. :jedi1:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> How can you say a Kiwi is not cute...and it is no more worthless than anything else on this planet!


Let me clarify, the question is not cute, the bird is!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> He's too busy makin' out in his caddy. Try again tomorrow.



As he is taking on a new interest but he will never forget his true purpose.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You don't have the same powers as the goldendragon. You must kneel before him. :jedi1:


I would, if my knees worked...............wait a minute!!! I ain't sacred on no Arizona Dragon. he can't touch this! His powers are weak, and he's in love. His strength is sapped!:btg:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> As he is taking on a new interest but he will never forget his true purpose.


Yeah, well you're on the back burner for now. However, you have my full attention!:whip1:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

You must join! He may be temporarily involved but he will never leave his people.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Yeah, well you're on the back burner for now. However, you have my full attention!:whip1:



I will never bow to the darkside.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You must join! He may be temporarily involved but he will never leave his people.


Surely you jest, I offer you greatness! Think about the mistake you make.:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

The only mistake is you not joining the proper side of kenpo.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I will never bow to the darkside.


I'll do you one better, you do not have to bow, ever. Just give yourself, and enjoy the bounty.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> The only mistake is you not joining the proper side of kenpo.


Proper? Proper you say! Come now, you're more logical than that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I'll do you one better, you do not have to bow, ever. Just give yourself, and enjoy the bounty.


No giving in, no giving up.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Proper? Proper you say! Come now, you're more logical than that.


Logical huh, you just described the right and left side of the crest. "L" on the crest.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> No giving in, no giving up.


No matter, I'll be waitin' at the gate.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> No matter, I'll be waitin' at the gate.


You'll be waitin' a long time.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You'll be waitin' a long time.


I'm patient, time is infinate. You will come, that's a given.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> I'm patient, time is infinate. You will come, that's a given.



You will grow old like yoda yet not have the powers of the goldendragon.


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> You will grow old like yoda yet not have the powers of the goldendragon.


Are you kiddin'? The Dragon is ready for the Old Folks MA home. I am his successor!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Are you kiddin'? The Dragon is ready for the Old Folks MA home. I am his successor!



Does he know that? :whip:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Does he know that? :whip:


He's currently in denial, too busy being in love.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

I doubt that


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I doubt that


Really, so, where is the Great one?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 9, 2004)

Account suspended for now. :idunno:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 9, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Account suspended for now. :idunno:


For the Golden Goose thread.... He'll be back on MartialTalk soon enough.

Let's return to the Kiwi Bird. I think it's really cute!  I wouldn't mind having one as a pet... but I understand they have quite a "personality".

- Ceicei


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 9, 2004)

I think kiwi birds are kewl.  They can't fly, but run and kick and root around with their long, sensitive beaks and probe for insects that they feel and then grab and munch.  The females are not to be envied - they have one offspring (lay one egg) at a time - the almost-full-grown egg takes up a huge part of her body.




> The kiwi (bird) is unusual in at least two respects. First, it is the only bird in the world that has its nostrils at the end of its beak. Second, the female kiwi has the largest egg, in proportion to its body size, of any bird in the world (except possibly for the hummingbird). Kiwi are about the same size as chickens, but their eggs are almost as big as those of ostriches!


(from http://www.kiwi.bird.freeservers.com/)


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 10, 2004)

I have an some Australian friends they don't have much to say about the Kiwi's except that their going to kill'em in Rugby. Ha Ha I won't use the exact verbage I heard cause it's not polite to use in front of the ladies.


kelly


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

Yeah, well you might wonna ask them WHO WON BATHURST for the second year in a row.....hehehehe



			
				kelly keltner said:
			
		

> I have an some Australian friends they don't have much to say about the Kiwi's except that their going to kill'em in Rugby. Ha Ha I won't use the exact verbage I heard cause it's not polite to use in front of the ladies.
> 
> 
> kelly


----------



## Sarah (Oct 10, 2004)

and as for the rudgy, as long as Daniel Carter has his cute bod on the field I dont think I would notice who won!

Now thats a CUTE KIWI:

_(NEWS STORY)_
_Dans Hot Bod Stopping Traffic_
_Aug 7, 2004 
A billboard of All Black Daniel Carter in his underwear would certainly be enough to stop traffic - and in Christchurch it is._
_The 16-metre billboard of Jockey underwear's latest pin-up boy is causing quite a stir for motorists and passers-by._

_Rebecca Parry who works in a cafe across the road from the billboard, on the corner of Durham and Kilmore streets in central Christchurch, said woman in particular get so distracted by Carter that they don't even notice when the traffic lights turn green._

_"Daniel Carter's pretty hot. It's good to look at it every so often, something entertaining, females love it. Most men don't," Parry said. She said some patrons have lingered a little longer over their lattes. _

_Carter has stripped right down to the bare essentials to take his place alongside sportsmen such as Chris Cairns, Danny Morrison, Zinzan Brooke, Paul MacDonald, Ian Ferguson and Mathew Ridge who have also donned a pair of Jockey's for the camera.  

Jockey spokesperson Paula Newbold said Carter bridges the male-female interest gap by appealing to a wide range of people.  _


----------

